# Amazon List



## bradhunt (Apr 7, 2020)

OK thanks for having me here, just joined today. Yesterday I bought a kindle 10 gen. When I was researching I found a site that had a list of free books for kindle and it was broken down by economics, classics, horror etc and every category used an icon colored like an old time Penguin Paperback. I must have Xed out and for the life of me I cant find it again? Can anyone help me? Thanks in advance. Brad


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Bradhunt, I don't know what site you were looking at, so I can't help you find it again. But, there is a fairly easy way to find a bunch of free kindle books from within the Kindle Books pages. 
1. search for any book in whatever genre you're interested in. I'll use Margaret Atwood's The Testaments as an example of science fiction.
2. once you're on the product page for the book, scroll down until you see the Product Details section. In that section, you'll see how that book ranks in a few categories.
3. Click on the link in the category you're most interested in. I'll use Post-Apocalyptic Science Fiction in my example.
4. That takes you to a list of the Top 100 Paid and Top 100 Free books in that category. Click on the Top 100 Free tab.
5. Scroll down to see all the books you can get for FREE. Pick one or pick 'em all.
6. Rinse and repeat for other genres by selecting a genre/sub-genre from the drop-down list on the left side of the screen (when you're seeing the top 100 free books.
7. Enjoy your free books.

Hope this helps.

ETA: This is how it works on my laptop in a Firefox browser. Different browsers may look a little different. The process on a mobile app may be a bit different.


----------



## CamNhungDinh (Jul 15, 2020)

I bought a Kindle from Amazon last month with a little help of deals from https://couponforless.com/store/amazon.com. And I care about free book thing as you. I know two ways to find out free kindle books from within the Kindle Books pages.
Press the link in the category you're most interested in
Scroll down to view the books for free.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

You can find lots of free ebooks on Gutenberg.org and download them in a .mobi format which works on your Kindle.  They have public domain books and copyrighted books that they've been given permission to share, although the vast majority are public domain, which means older books.

For what it's worth this is the website established by Michael Hart, the inventor of ebooks.  It's always been free and it's always been legal.

Barry


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

On the main Amazon page, top left corner, click the 3 bars to get the menu. Click Kindle ereaders and books. Scroll down a bit and click Kindle books. Scroll down a bit and on the left you'll see genres. Pick one. I chose History and then United States. At that point I click sort and choose price low to high.

I don't know what site you found that used icons like old book covers but some of the free book sites include Freebooksy, Bookbub, Book Cave, The Fussy Librarian and Ereader News Today. They mostly cover both free and sale books although Freebooksy and The Fussy Librarian are all free only.


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

Don't forget about the Public Library!  not just your own local but any others that your jurisdiction (city, county, state) -- where you live &/or where you work -- may have reciprocal deals with. 

There are also some public libraries that you can join for a moderate fee if you're out of their area.

You may also have some kind of borrowing privileges from any educational institutions you've graduated from.


----------

